# Happy Halloween!



## txturtle13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!


Dora enjoying the 5.5" of rain we've gotten.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 31, 2013)

Great picture!
Happy Halloween!

[JACK-O-LANTERN][JACK-O-LANTERN][JACK-O-LANTERN][JACK-O-LANTERN][JACK-O-LANTERN]


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2013)

HAPPY HALLOWEENðŸ‘». That would have been a great pic for the calendar.


----------



## alexisd3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

participation in halloween 2013 was mandatory... sorry guys


----------



## taza (Jun 1, 2014)

LOL! too cute.


----------

